# *urgent* MOVICOL !



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

I started taking MOVICOL about 5 days ago, on the 1st day it did nothing, and the 2nd day i went for my 1st pain free "poop" in over 3 years i thought wahoooo it helps, but now its a few more days in, im going about 8-13 times a day ? and its just tiny bits...is that normal ?Also to anyone else who has taken it..did it give you server depression and depressing thought soon after you took it !Everytime i take it now i feel so sad and like i cant go on anymore ? is that just me having a bad reaction to the MOVICOL ?cause im not that type or person..i would never take my own life for something like this...but when i take the MOVICOL i think that i want too....sorry if this is a bit depressing but i jsut need to know its not just my true feelings coming out ?urgent for reply please----sorry for posting in 2 sections i just really need a reply


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nope never ever heard of anyone feeling severe depression from using a laxative.As far as the many trips to the BR with the smaller amounts.... I don't know...I'm sure someone else will pop in and have some info... or you can do a search on the Constipation Forum.BQ


----------



## baz22p (Dec 1, 2008)

I, too, have been prescribed Movicol, but I am very indifferent to it. Like you, I would decribe the 'improvement' as 'little and often'. I would say that my IBS is IBS A (alternating), so my need for Movicol comes after about 5 or 6 days of C. I would say that the effects of the Movicol is to exacerbate the pain and bloating - and thinking I might now go (like you). There also seems to be a difference of opinion in the medical world as to the dosage: my gastroenterologist said 1, possibly 2 when severe bloating thru' C; but I was told by an emrgency doctor that I could take more than this (on an hourly basis), I seem to remember the daily max quoted as 5, or was it 9 - either seems a bit much for a laxative!As far as the depression is concerned: I do not thnk that Movicol causes depression, but I believe Movicol does change your perception of taking a laxative - you are expecting a much different result to what it gives, and therefore you become depressed that it fails to reach your expectations. Depression and anxiety are common in IBS because of the nature of this awful 'problem'. Don't feel too down about being depressed (it happens unfortunately) but you do need to isolate the true cause.....only then can you begin addressing this issue.Hope this has been of help.Baz


----------



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

yes its very confusing as im not expeting to much too soon, i have had IBS for 3-4 years now so i know its not going to jsut bet getter just over night, i havnt took the movicol today and i feel fine..im not sad at all..i think i might be having a alergic reaction to something in the mixture.Im not going to take it today and see how i go, and then ill take it again tomoro, if the sadness comes back then ill try a diffarent laxative and see if it stops.ty for your reply


----------



## AbuSamohan (May 20, 2009)

Movicol can take a few days to work it's way through your bowel. If you've been bunged up for 3 years it may be clearing the backlog. If you're getting lots of diarrhoea you may need to cut down the dose.Movicol stays in the bowel and none of the ingredients get absorbed by your body, so it can't cause depression (assuming you're not injecting it into your brain!). If you're still feeling really lousy speak to a friend or your GP.Good luck!


----------



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

i have looked on so many websites concerning movicol and no where does it say it can cause depression, but its jsut so confuisng cause im not THAT sad today cause i havnt took it...its so confusing lolIts bank holiday here now so i have to suck it up and wait till tuesday to go see my GP







i jsut hope i can keep myself as up beat as i can till then.and no im not injecting it into my brain







lolthanks for your reply's


----------



## *Amz* (Apr 28, 2009)

I never took movical but ive seen it before.I had the same problem with fybogel, after two days of taking it i had a nice poop..then i couldnt stop going and it seemed never ending, i dont think i really needed it as the doctor now thinks that i have endotremosis and not ibs, and thats why im always bloated not cos im constipated.If you feel it isnt working for you stop taking it and try something else. My mum takes movical and she said she had problems with having to keep going all the time on it, althought i think its meant to be a gentle laxative that makes you more regular..8 times a day by gosh thats regular! Do you eat alot of fibre in your diet?


----------



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

i have slowly started to increase my fibre intake, i now have weat-a-bix for breakfast, a brown bread sandwitch for lunch and a normal tea lol i only got diagnosed with the IBS like a week ago properly, so im increasing the fibre slowly.but i havnt had enough fibre to cause so much activity in such a short time loldoes your mum ever get the depression side effect from it ? thats my main problem with the laxative


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi, I live in the UK and I have been taking Movicol for the last 2 months without any problems at all, certainly not depression. Movicol comes in sachets and 1 to 3 sachets can be taken a day for constipation. For impaction and as a preparation for a colonoscopy 8 sachets can be taken. Movicol is an osmotic laxative which means that it draws in water into the stool to make it soft and easy to pass.The main ingredient of Movicol is polyethelene glycol 3350 which means that it is exactly the same laxative as Miralax, which is extremely popular in the USA, a lot of people on this site use Miralax and no doubt you will find postings under the Constipation section here. I think that Miralax is the number one laxative in America.The fact that you are now going many times a day but only doing tiny bits indicates that you are basically blocked up and the tiny bits are just the overflow; like the release of the pressure cooker. Sounds like you need a good clear out to start from afresh.I should tell you that I saw Professor John Hunter who is one of the top gastroenteroligists in the UK with vast experience in dealing with IBS. For fibre he recommended to take either cracked linseed which you can buy from a health shop or Normacol which you can buy from a pharmacist. And as a laxative he recommended Movicol or Sennokot.I should say that he also advised to take a very strong laxative in the beginning before adding fibre or other laxatives. The idea is that you have a complete clear out and then start on your fibre and/or laxative regime to keep things moving along. In order to have a good clear out he suggests Citramag or Picolax which your doctor can prescribe. Certainly if you think about this tactic it makes sense. You could use Movicol at 8 sachets to get a clear out but if you think it is upsetting you then maybe that is not a good idea. So maybe you should go with the Citramag or Picolax to clear your system and then try just the linseed or Normacol for fibre.The fact is that what works for one person may not work for others so you have to find the regime that works for you.By the way, you can buy Profeesor Hunter's book which is called the Irritable Bowel Solution, it is very good.Either way you should discuss with your doctor.Good luck and if you need any further help just let me know.


----------



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

thank you, i figured as much that i jsut need a good clearout first to start anything proper, but im still just so confused about the depression it only kicks in bad right after i take the movicol...but now knowing no one else has suffered from this part im even more confused, i dont want to take it as im scared of what i might do if it kicks in even worse !Im sure you can all understand the fear im feeling when something has such a drematic effect on a personality that it makes the person want to "end it" ? im not a depressing person at all, and through the whole 3-4 years before i was fully diagnosed i was never depressed..just a bit sad from time to time...but to go from a bit sad to "suicidal" in a matter of minites then something has to be wrong i really want to try the movicol again tomoro to jsut see...but there will be no-one around me at all tomoro so im to scared to try it in fear of what i might do to myself if the "suicide" feeling kicks in from it again :'(but i thank you all for your replies and for the help your trying to give


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I understand your worry. The best thing is to stop taking it. There are lots of laxatives on the market and they all work in slightly different ways as they have different ingredients. So stop taking Movicol if it is upsetting you and find something else, any pharmacist would be able to help you.Good luck.


----------



## cherroy (May 22, 2009)

yes i think that might be the best idea, i dont want to risk anything.All i have to do now is try suck it up till tuesday, as its a "bank holiday weekend" here so my docter isnt open till tuesday and neither is the pharmacy >.< lolthank you for the help tho ^^


----------



## Bunty (Feb 28, 2011)

cherroy said:


> I started taking MOVICOL about 5 days ago, on the 1st day it did nothing, and the 2nd day i went for my 1st pain free "poop" in over 3 years i thought wahoooo it helps, but now its a few more days in, im going about 8-13 times a day ? and its just tiny bits...is that normal ?Also to anyone else who has taken it..did it give you server depression and depressing thought soon after you took it !Everytime i take it now i feel so sad and like i cant go on anymore ? is that just me having a bad reaction to the MOVICOL ?cause im not that type or person..i would never take my own life for something like this...but when i take the MOVICOL i think that i want too....sorry if this is a bit depressing but i jsut need to know its not just my true feelings coming out ?urgent for reply please---Movicol contains polyethylene glycol. A known side effect is severe mood swings. See http://www.drugs.com/sfx/polyethylene-glycol-side-effects.html. It's possible this is causing you to feel bad. Definitely stop taking it if you think it's making you suicidal. Talk to your doc.----sorry for posting in 2 sections i just really need a reply


----------



## bobbins (May 12, 2017)

Movicol worked for me - just turned stools soft which is what I needed.

Also nitroglycerin / rectogesic worked really well for relaxation.


----------

